# Need bait



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

Does anyone still selling bait this time of year in the Atlantic City area?


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*rip tide in brig*

riptide in brigatine !!
go over bridge from A.C. INTO BRIG.
stay on brig Blvd.
go around circal where the (littel) house is.
its just past there on the left hand side.
next to primo,s pizza.
Ph. No.# is 609-264-0440
ask for capt. Andy goog guy.


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks...I'll check that out (I'm in Brig too) btw say hi to Peg and the kids for me lol
that was a cool show


----------

